# 481 SL Frame Crack or Paint?



## oily666 (Apr 7, 2007)

*481 SL Info Needed*

I've just read the threads regarding cracks in newer LOOK frames which helped me a bit. However, I'm looking for model specific feedback. I picked up what I thought was a mint 481 SL. UnfortunateIy I found it has a fine crack that extends about 75% of the circumfrence of the seat tube where it enters the BB. I'm looking for info from anyone that may have had this problem with a 481 or 381. At this point I don't know whether to return it, fix it or just ride it.


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

I have a couple of 381's. I have the 2002 matte black and a Jalabert. The matte black you can see where the tubes are inserted into the lugs and where your small crack appears seems like the junction. My Jalabert has a crack in the paint around 1/3rd of where the top tube inserts into the head tube lug. It doesn't seem like a big issue to me. I doubt it's anything. I got both of mine used. I haven't built up the Jalabert but will do so soon. My matte black seems to have some cosmetic issues where the tubes insert into the lugs but I've ridden it over 15,000 miles in the two years since I've had it and haven't had any problems. Do a search, funknuggets, I believe had a problem with a tube backing out of a lug. He pm'd me. If I can find it I'll forward it to you.


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi oily666,

I received your email, but I'll reply here in case anyone else comes across this issue. If you have any more questions, please feel free to contact me again.

The '81 series used aluminum lugs with carbon tubes. On the 381 and 481, the tube/lug junction has an additional layer of carbon to smooth out the appearance. Unfortunately because the carbon and aluminum flex differently, and because the paint is relatively brittle, cosmetic cracks like the ones pictured occur from time to time in the area where the tube meets the lug. I have never seen this affect the structural integrity of the frame.

*[email protected]*


----------



## bourget117 (May 13, 2008)

oily666 said:


> I've just read the threads regarding cracks in newer LOOK frames which helped me a bit. However, I'm looking for model specific feedback. I picked up what I thought was a mint 481 SL. UnfortunateIy I found it has a fine crack that extends about 75% of the circumfrence of the seat tube where it enters the BB. I'm looking for info from anyone that may have had this problem with a 481 or 381. At this point I don't know whether to return it, fix it or just ride it.



Your not the only one. I have the exact same crack in the exact same location on my 481sl Jalabert. Just above the bottom bracket and about 75% around the diameter of the tube. I kind of thought it could be a cosmetic paint crack, I have a few on my custom chopper motorcycle. But I wasn't 100% sure because I purchased the frame used and I have never owned a carbon fiber frame before. But I guess that Chas answered the question for both of us. Im just going to forget about it and ride it.


----------



## ChristianB (Jul 27, 2004)

Got the same problem - It's really annoying, but still love to ride it...


----------

